# Volkswagen phaeton ??????????????/



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I belive this car was well over 50k when new, and like all big monsters they depreciate like crazy in the first few years , but does it seem like a very very good used car buy ????? Rolls Royce Luxury for vw golf money ???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-VOLKSWAGEN-PHAETON-/260859588210?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4610327937651123741


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Was tempted to buy one earlier this year. Based on the A8 IIRC but the price of A8s now you could get a nice 3 or 4 litre tdi for the same money


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Not a 'very very' good buy, but certainly a deal 

I'd take it if my mileage from work was better


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow fantastic car and seems to have all the toys aswell, but I think this car has been on the Executive Privat Hire / Chaffuer sceine due to the colour and mileage but still that isnt a bad thing as its probably lived on the Motorway all it life with Corporate customers only. I used to sort of be in that business and these were getting very popular at the time istead of Mercs and BMW's etc. If your thinking about it I dont think you will find anything like that for the money and the engine which I think is the 2.7 TDI has only just run in. The downside is Insureance and Maintenance as the parts for that are going to be very costly and not all back street garages will have the know how to even start on it so VW will be the only option and the labour rate will be scary


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

yes i was thinking about parts ect , im paying 565 to insure my S60 T5 fully comp and just checked online and it is 110 quid a year more to insure the Phaeton


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ha ha, I pointed this out to a friend of mine when we drove past 2 weeks ago. not knowing the mileage at the time I said I thought it was expensive... and now I've seen the mileage I still think its pretty pricey.

No doubt its a whole lot of car, and it looks straight, but I'd expect an A8 with the audi rings on the boot lid for that kind of money.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like the engine will be either 3.0 or 5.0 litre

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Phaeton


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

just looked online and it seems you CAN get an A8 for similar money..... but.... it'll be a few years older... I'm finding 53 plates with less than 100k...

its a trade off between age, badge and mileage it seems. Makes the Pheaton look like a good buy. (but not amazing)


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Looks like the engine will be either 3.0 or 5.0 litre
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Phaeton


Its the 3.0, just found it on autotrader.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

These have always been a great second hand buy due to running costs people just can't afford them. So as you say bentley luxury, passat money


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This make and model has only come to my attention since starting a new job, very impressive for the cost, would it be an option for you?

An example

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-57-S...omobiles_UK&hash=item336e56db44#ht_1368wt_937


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

been looking for one for a while...great cars IMO....but I wanted the very are 6.0 w12, 4 seat version in mauve... wasn't many about at the time, so just went for an S8 instead..

:thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

They are built on the D platform, it shares this with the A8 and Bentley GT, the rare car is the W12 engine model just like a Flying Spur or GT but cheaper, this means in theory you could put the Phaeton diesel engine into the Bentley GT...even VAGcom works on the GT, I saved a customer £600 on servicing by doing this, using genuine Bentley parts could have saved more if I cross ref'd them.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

dixon75 said:


> Its the 3.0, just found it on autotrader.


Ahhhh, eBay ad says 2697cc.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I could be wrong but when I was looking around I spoke to a few people who had one. They all said the same thing. The cars are not as reliable as they should be and prices for parts are ridiculously expensive.
It put me off but I would say if you're lucky enough to get a decent example, you wont find anything else even close to it for luxury and an amazing ride.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EVL said:


> I could be wrong but when I was looking around I spoke to a few people who had one. They all said the same thing. The cars are not as reliable as they should be and prices for parts are ridiculously expensive.
> It put me off but I would say if you're lucky enough to get a decent example, you wont find anything else even close to it for luxury and an amazing ride.


expensive compared to what though?!?! a golf?!? :lol:

I think they do have a big issue - the badge...

I mean, as already said, it shares lots of parts with the top of the range Audi and a bentley.. I've never heard their owners complain about part prices...



I only have spoke to a few owners, and their cars have been faultless....but I guess their are 'bad' batches of all cars...

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Phaeton from the OP is actually quite expensive. 

Not as good a badge as the A8 but more meticulously engineered.

Pet project of Ferdinand Piech and the attention to detail is incredible, magnesium cantilever boot lid hinges (!!!!!)

Even built. Glass walled factory in Deresden forit to be built and platform and much of the componentry used for the Bentley Continental and Flying Spur.

Best model for sensible running costs is the 3 litre diesel but the V10 diesel was awesome


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

I mean, as already said, it shares lots of parts with the top of the range Audi and a bentley.. I've never heard their owners complain about part prices...

Alot of Bentley owners crapped themselves when they came to the first big service costing £4k helping to drop the price to under £30k trade 3-4 years ago. Phaeton part prices are about the same an Audi A8 but part delivery is very fast as Phaeton customers have a fast priority as the owners of the flag ship VW. It F.P's backlash against the new Mercedes A class seen at the time as a rival to the VW Golf, although this never happened as the A class was a turd. The Phaeton ( king of the Gods) was to rival the S-Class (Sonder-Class = Superior-Class) which it at the time outflanked in every way, but it's badge wasn't the right one for the car...shame....should have used the Horch name, just like Merc with the Maybach, but then that is now to be scrapped by Daimler. Which is good news, what a piece of ****. The Maybach always had the technology from the outgoing Merc S-class (it was out of date when it came out...) and could never rival the Rolls-Royce Phantom.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This one is getting on a bit but its still a huge lump of car for the money http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2951263.htm


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Phaeton*

King size luxury cars like this have always dropped value quicker than Gary Glitter's signature. They are very tempting. However, while they may not be 70k to buy anymore, they will still be a 70k car to run. Buy one by all means, they are the nuts. Just remember bank managers need love too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> King size luxury cars like this have always dropped value quicker than Gary Glitter's signature. They are very tempting. However, while they may not be 70k to buy anymore, they will still be a 70k car to run. Buy one by all means, they are the nuts. Just remember bank managers need love too.


I don't agree they cost a lot of money to run..

you just have to buy right...and look after it... but they don't cost the earth to run....

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mixed reviews on what car bit then all cars do?

http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/...eviews/23737-2?resultPage=4&resultPageCount=4


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Phaeton*

Cueball, you are of course entitled to your opinion. What i am getting at, is the mileage these cars are likely to have done will be into the cambelt, brakes, exhaust, suspension etc... and we are not talking about a fiesta. If a used s class takes early retirement on you, i would say it would be expensive to fix. You can buy any car the right way and look after it, but, at some point it will go wrong. I'm not saying that people shouldn't buy these sorts of cars, far from it. For me, i beleive they would be expensive to run, over time. I suppose, if you had one for just a year, you may be o.k. But, it would still lose a s$$t load of money. This is just my sixpence nothing more, and certainly nothing personal:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Buy one thats had all that work done,Simples


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Cueball, you are of course entitled to your opinion. What i am getting at, is the mileage these cars are likely to have done will be into the cambelt, brakes, exhaust, suspension etc... and we are not talking about a fiesta. If a used s class takes early retirement on you, i would say it would be expensive to fix. You can buy any car the right way and look after it, but, at some point it will go wrong. I'm not saying that people shouldn't buy these sorts of cars, far from it. For me, i beleive they would be expensive to run, over time. I suppose, if you had one for just a year, you may be o.k. But, it would still lose a s$ load of money. This is just my sixpence nothing more, and certainly nothing personal:thumb:


I don't take the internet personally, don't worry...

I have been running big engines, and V8s for over a decade now... I currently have a XKR, S8 and a 4litre grand Cherokee.... so I'm pretty clued up on running these 'beasts'.

my old BMW costs me a few wishbones over the years, and an a/c condenser... not bad for 5 years or running her...

of course, if you do get a Friday afternoon car, you need deep pockets or cut and run... I agree with that..so I'm not saying I'm right and you are wrong, just giving the thoughts from someone that actually runs cars like the OP is looking at....

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Phaeton*

Fair enough cueball, shall we kiss and make up:argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Fair enough cueball, shall we kiss and make up:argie:


nothing to make up about... honestly... 

:argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> of course, if you do get a Friday afternoon car, you need deep pockets or cut and run...


Dont i know it man, Do you know anyone that can cut and run 

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Dont i know it man, Do you know anyone that can cut and run
> 
> :lol:


yeah, you have had some back luck.... 

same as my mate...he bought an A8... the thing was a wreck, cost him a fortune....his 530 has a recurring wishbone failure every few months, which I find really odd...

I think I'm lucky more than skilled mind you... or blind! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Never ends man... technically cant trade it in either.

current issues are STILL the DMF Skoda are faffing about and holding back changing it, knocking noise from left front replaced drop links but now think its top mounts, and the drivers side heated mirror isnt working oh and just to top that little sweet variety off...the coolant light came on when starting from cold thankfully just needed coolant topped up about 200ml if that. 

Back to dealers next week for warranty work, oh and £400 a year for warranty...think i might actually take that offer up lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

that is a nightmare..... hope you get it sorted.... all of it!! 

£400 for year sounds alright, just in case :lol:

are others having as much trouble... or are you special..?!? well, I know you are 'special' but is it just a bad 'un?!?!?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> that is a nightmare..... hope you get it sorted.... all of it!!
> 
> £400 for year sounds alright, just in case :lol:
> 
> are others having as much trouble... or are you special..?!? well, _I know you are 'special'_ but is it just a bad 'un?!?!?


Thanks lmao

Yeh the DMF is troublesome although quite unusual on a petrol, knocking issue a few have reported it, the mirror is just one of those things my Caddy had the same issue, bit strange as its the first time on Friday i have used the heated mirror ah well.... one thing though when i drive it...i do really enjoy driving it.

Although still have a major hankering for an Impreza (new shape)


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> expensive compared to what though?!?! a golf?!? :lol:
> 
> I think they do have a big issue - the badge...
> 
> ...


Like yourself, I have a few cars and have had various with big engines etc over the years. Current largest in the fleet is a 69 Cadillac.
Opinions of owners will vary - one of the worst (least relaible) cars I owned was a grand Cherokee yet a couple of my friends have one and they swear by the car.
I stand by what I said though. The Phaeton WILL be expensive to run, relaible or not. Parts on all cars need replacing at some point and Phaeton parts are way above average. But, in most cases the luxury offered by the car would make it worth it.
I've nicked the following from an owner's forum:

I've owned 2 Phaetons, both 3.0tdi's bought as 3 month old ex-demos. The Phaeton is a fantastic piece of engineering but...... I don't think it's safe to assume you can run one in your budget.

Why ? Firstly, while they don't go wrong that much, when they do it really hurts: if the shock absorber goes on one corner, you'll have to replace all 4 and you're probably looking at a £3k bill.... and most VW dealers, let alone independents, run scared of the car. Second, they'll keep on dropping in value just like any other 4 year old car at that price, regardless of the amount you seem to get for your money. Third, the petrols are thirsty: it's a 2 and a bit tonne automatic with at least a 3.2V6, 4wd as well except on early V6's.

Make sure you do the rational thinking bit before you test drive one. Once the triple skinned door shuts with a thud more solid than a bank vault and you sink into the 18 way ventilated massaging leather seats, bury your feet in the deep pile carpet, admire the beautifully polished wooden air vent covers sliding back and turn up the best in class sound system, you will become ruled by your heart !

If you do go ahead, or just if you're interested, check out the forum at

forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=112

The moderator of that forum knows more about Phaetons than all the UK dealers put together !


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thats a great price, the wheels themselves are worth a complete fortune!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EVL said:


> Like yourself, I have a few cars and have had various with big engines etc over the years. Current largest in the fleet is a 69 Cadillac.
> Opinions of owners will vary - one of the worst (least relaible) cars I owned was a grand Cherokee yet a couple of my friends have one and they swear by the car !


any pics of the caddy?!? is it a big pimp one?!? 

I keep hearing that the grand Cherokees are rubbish...I got mine 4 years ago, for £600 odd quid and it's never let me down... :doublesho

interesting points about the VW... the guys I know that have them (only 2 mind you) have had no issues...... I guess it's one of the down sides to human nature, and one of the worst points of an internet forum.... you only really here the bad stories about cars... no one ever posts to say, my car is great, no problems with it this week!! :lol::lol:

I was warned about the CATs suspension on the XKR when I got it... camp fire ghost stories and bills for £700 per shock..... I found out it's just a load of s***te to be honest...

I take 99.9% of 'reviews' on the internet with a large dose of salt.... (not saying your post isn't true... just making a point about internet forums)

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agree with cuey there is a lot of Internet bias. The amount of messages begging me not to buy my car cos it will cause nothing but headaches. So far no issues compared to the last car which noone said anything about. You only get half the story online


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

It doesnt really matter what car you choose you will hear horror stories of what goes wrong on them, BMW's its the inlet flaps, Audi will be something else etc etc...Any car can go wrong and go wrong in a big way. I have the 3.0 TDI A8 and its a gem (touchwood). In two years apart from Oil changes and a relay on the airsuspention there have not been any issues in 2 years. There are a series of 3.0 TDI's with rattly cam chains when cold, but thats for any VAG car with them. The main advantage of the Vwagon Phaeton and A8 is that they do not look that special so attract less interest when you park them and go, I know for the A8 most people think its an A6. 7 series BM's or big mercedes attract attention. If you want a big comfortable car go for it, they are great for long distances but devils to park in carparks with large turning circles and wide bodies.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

And this for the same money as the VW....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MERCEDES-...5420220?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3cb50ac73c

Huge, spec - Awesome car


----------

